# Admission Requirements? Do they need SAT's?



## armen (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey, I am currently enrolled in a community college in LA. I will have about 30 units at the time of applying to film school, which is in late Fall. But I will have 40-50 units during the time they're reviewing my application. My question is do they need my high school SAT and ACT scores, because I never took them. I am planning on applying to NYU, USC, UCLA and Chapman. Would I have to take the tests or since I am applying as a transfer, it's not required?


----------

